# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 30



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Following on from VIL & Mooseys fab news, lets hope this thread brings more good luck, especially to our 2ww ladies


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, As predicted   for us again.

i did the test this afternoon, and BFN.  I have to admit that I'm not surprised, but I'm sure it's going to hit me soon.

Will post after I get back from Auckland.

Good luck to everyone else, I hope to see good news from the other 2ww'ers.

love Jodi


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Jodi - big   to you both. Really, really sorry to read your news and I know there is nothing I can say that can really help with the dissaspointment.  You're in my thoughts and if I'm honest.... I'm hoping it's a BFN that will turn into a BFP in a couple of days...

Take very good care.

H  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Jodie, I'm so so sorry to hear your news.  I know that there's nothing I can say to make it any easier, just take good care of yourself and dp. Thinking of you both during this difficult time.

Vil & Moosey - I'm thrilled to hear your news. Wishing you all the best during this happy time.

Struthie - Hopefully this will be 5th time lucky!!!!!! sending you lots and lots of   thoughts for   on Monday.

Holly - congrats on making that call!

Lilly2kb - great to see you're so positive and are looking forward to tx in Jan. 

Erika - All the best with tx. The girls here are a fabulous support and we're here to offer any support we can.

Cathy & Sarah - Hope you're both resting up and taking it easy!

Jed, Starr & Murtle  

To anyone I've forgotten a big hello also!.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Jodi 
Liz 
Eire 
Mizz Gizz 
Molly 
JessP 
CK6 
PetalB 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05 
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05  
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 19/01/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06  
Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05 
Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06 
Ajax - BFP with twins!!!Oct 05  
Aliday - Natural BFP Oct 05 
VIL - BPF Nov 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   

*IVF Students *      

Struthie- 2ww Testing 21 Nov   
Cathy - 2ww Testing 28 Nov?   
SMCC - 2ww Testing 28 Nov?   
Erika -Downregging Good luck this cycle 

*IVF Recruits *  

********** - Starting ivf end Nov
Kelly - Starting ivf/egg share soon
JED starting ivf soon
Holly - Starting icsi very soon
Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Starr - Trying again in New Year
Murtle - Trying again in New Year
RachelB - Starting ivf Sept/Oct
Aliso1 - !st ivf appointment 4th Nov
Jojo29 IVF appointment Sept
Sweet Kitty - IVF chat Oct
Angus - Trying again soon
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon.

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out *

Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB
Linds
Vaso
Lilly
Chantelle


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jodi - so very sorry to hear your news. Sending lots of   your way.

Welcome Julie   So very brave to have the 2ww over xmas. Wishing you tons of luck  

Struthie      

Cathy & Sarah - I hope you are still both taking it easy.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Julie- welcome to the IVF thread! Good luck for your first cycle- it's not that bad!

Jodi- so sorry to hear about your BFN. I was starting to think it would be good news for you this month.  You never know- all is not lost until AF shows up. Look after yourself.

Cathy- how are you doing??

Struthie- good luck for Monday, will be thinking of you.

I have just got back from visiting an orphanage where they look after disabled children and it was just so heartbreaking to see them. I help out for a charity here called Action for Russia's children and help raise money etc so it's good to go to the centres and see how it is spent. Makes you just want to wrap the children up and take them home!

Anyway, have a good weekend everyone,
Sarah
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Jodi-so sorry you got a bfn hunny   

Struthie-Still thinking about you        

Julie-fancy seeing you on here,I never would have known  you cant get away from us that easily 

Well the hospital are gonna call me next week to arrange an appointment with the egg share team   I have spoken to a lovely lady at Care and she has all my details and says my bmi looks ok!!!PHEW!!! So I am gonna keep going to the gym so I dont put any back on 

Big hugs to you all         

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

You cheeky   Julie,

I always call it the GUM now,atleast most og you know what it means now,the world would be a dull place without my spelling mistakes 

Kelly x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello lovelies,

Jodi - so sorry to hear it's not good news. . That special order baby is just taking a bit longer, but it'll be worth the wait.  

Holly - hows it going? Are you jabbing, stabbing, sniffing or pill popping?

Julie sweetie - welcome! Wow -you'll be on that 2ww sooner than you know it! (Its doing my head in!  )

Hi Eire & Murtle - yes I taking it easy - not my style at all! Have to say i'm not missing the cold doggie walks at the mo but i really should be out there with my camera - fab weather for piccies. Driving me mad!

Sarah - have you gone mad yet? . Good on you for your work. There are so many people out there who really need a big hug aren't there. I feel very priviledged.

Iced a load of mini Xmas cakes   this morning (am I allowed to do that in my condition?) ready to sell in a couple of weeks. Had a good long sniff of the whiskey bottle and then wished i hadn't!!  I hate whiskey!

Hello to everyone and to those partying tomorrow - have a ball     

Love you lots,

Cathy


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi lovelies  

Cathy - those mini christmas cakes sound faberooney!  Lol about sniffing the whisky bottle - I can't do whisky either.  You're getting through it tho - fear not by Monday you'll be half way there    So wish you were coming...  but completely understand.

Julie - fantastic to have you here on the new journey special chum   Probably missed you now but have a lovely weekend and look forward to hearing all about it on Monday. We're really going to miss you on Saturday night.

Kelly - all sounding perfect for starting your new journey too!  Very much looking forward to seeing both of you tomorrow night.  Can't believe it's here - it seemed like an age away when you first started organising it.

Sarah - you are a very special person to do such good work.  It must feel good to make a difference in their lives in some way.  Hope you're doing ok with the 2ww!

Big welcome to Erica too for Monday when you're back    Can't wait till you get goin proper like   

Smackeroos to Candy - thanks for new thread and Murtle for the new list.

Eire - you must be a remarkable lady to sound so bright when things are so tough going.  Very special thoughts with you and your sister.  Hope there will be better news soon.

Jodi - I think Cathy hit the nail on the head with her words.  We must always have hope      

Jo - how was your cosy night in?  Hope all else is going to plan  

Rachel - how did you get on hunny??

You guys are so lovely - thanks for your thoughts and wishes for the big start today.  I'm just back from the clinic and all is in order.  4 follies each side on day 3 but this is normal apparently.  I didn't realise there were so many at this point.  Anyway I'm all geared up to start jabbing tonight and back next Friday for first stimming scan to see how it's all going.  Have got my L-Arginine already to support things and maca powder for the same reason.  Eeek!  Only trouble is if I get quite a few good follies we won't be able to freeze them because we won't be here to do another cycle so.... they'll all be discarded... With the cost of shipping them to NZ etc (the NZ clinic permitting) it's just as expensive.... ho hum...

Anyway all - must dash but big smoochies to all of you and hope those who we won't be seeing have a lovely weekend, and all those we will SEE YOU TOMORROW!!!

H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jodie- I am so sorry hun


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

**********- Welcome to this thread 
I remember you from when i was using the iui boards before starting IVF myself.
I wish you the best of luck with your tx  

Holly C- great news  

Struthie- How are you doing? Do you test Monday?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

It is Lilly, but I'm very cautious about gettig too excited - It's nice to 'see' a familiar face and love your little robin. 

H xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello everyone

I know many of you won't be around because you'll all be getting together at the meet.  Wish I could be there to meet some of the best friends anyone could wish for, Candy, Molly, Looby among many others.  Hope you all have such a special day.

I've been awake since really early which seems to be the case now - getting into practice for April I think!!Caught up on posts and just had to post to say:

Victoria and Moosey - many congratulations - I had a little cry at such brilliant and surprising news.  I imagine it will be mixed emotions for you Moosey so I'm sending special thoughts your way, but also stay put vibes to your precious little one.  Absolutely over the moon for you both and look forward to you posting in a few weeks on the BFP thread with me!

Love to everyone and hoping as Candy says that this will be the start of some more BFP's for you all.  Sending special hugs to Molly who I think about often and cuddles to Candy and Looby and their little cuties!  Big hugs and kisses to everyone else too.

Love Billie xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi holly and juile hoping ivf?icsi brings you both postives this time  

holly -glad the scan went well

billie-i like you picture dancing 
think it about time i changed mine

jodie-i am so so sorry  thinking of you

kelly-glad things are going well for you and good luck for next week 

ck6-hi hope things are well with you

hope you all have a great weekend 

luv petal b


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Afternoon All,

Hope all of you at the meet have a really Great time    

Vil & Moosey - I was overjoyed to read your news and so very Excited 
VIL Sending sticky vibes your way and special Hugs to moosey    

Have only skimmed the thread so sorry for not more personals   

Jodi - sorry to see your bfn     

Julie - Welcome aboard - and lots of luck 

Billie - Thankyou honey - dont you worry - Katie and i will be up to visit Auntie Michelle after Xmas if thats okay   

Struthie - good luck for monday - I have got my fingers crossed 

Murtle / Starr - How are you both ?? 

Lots of love to Candy, Molly, Petal, Lily, Holly, Cathy, Sarah And anyone i've rudely forgotten 
KJ - if you pop in - Hope all is well and you are enjoying the latest addition     

Hope you all have a great weekend 

Looby xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi girls,
Just a quick one as I'm at an internet cafe but just wanted to say I'm so sorry Jodi.  THere's not much we can say to make you feel better but only that we are here for you.  Hope you're ok.   

Julie!  Lovely surprise to see you on this thread (well, of course I'm sure you would have preferred not to have had to come to this thread but it's nice to see another familiar name)    You're on the 2ww about a week before me, think there's a few of us starting around the same time.

Hi to everyone else, Holly, Struthie, Eire, Sarah, Cathy, Rachel, Kelly and to anyone else I've missed.  Will write more tomorrow from work. 

Jo x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Morning Girls


Jodi, I am so sorry to read you news.   

Cathy not long now, laughed at you sniffing the whisky bottle.

SMCC not long now for you as well, keep sane.

VIL and Moosey  Congratulations.

Holly well done on your first scan.

Julie welcome.

Well I received my letter from GRI so that was not long after 1st appointment, we go back on the 5th January for our bloods and post screening 26th January so it looks like all systems go for February/March.
God now I will need to loose that last 4pds before Xmas and that will be 20pds in total and I will be well happy.

Well better get going and get off to my swimming hour.

Love to you all

Ali


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi - just wanted to say I'm really sorry that it seems to be a BFN.  Thinking of you.  



Rachel xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Hope everyone is having a nice week-end.

Jodi - very sorry to hear your news  

Moosey & VIL - congratulations on your BFP

********** - welcome to the IVF thread and best of luck with your treatment.

I have a review appointment on Tuesday to discuss my next steps.

Liz


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

sorry its been so long since i last posted on this thread- just to update you- im doing one cycle of OI in jan(when af shows)so clinic can gage what dose of drugs to give me followed by a full cycle of IVF!!!

not long now.

hope your all doing well

Hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Hope you all had a good weekend and enjoyed the meet!  

Struthie - GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING!!!!!    

Cathy/Sarah - are you hanging in there?  Not long to go now, you must be going mad.  Any early testing?  Hats off to you if not as I just can't resist!

Holly - wow, 4 follies on each side that's looking promising!  Hope your first night of jabs went ok.  I know it sounds wierd but I actually can't wait to start the injections because then I'll actually feel like I'm DOING something rather than sitting around waiting.  

Kelly - good news about the BMI! Good news!

Not much news from us, we had a pretty quiet weekend and went into Manly for brunch - I LOVE my Sunday brunches!  Am counting down the days till our nurses appt on Friday when we'll find out exactly when we can start and whether we'll be doing the long or short protocal.

It's strange though, I’ve been so excited about starting IVF that I have told a select few friends and family – and no-one really wants to talk about it and go to great lengths to avoid the subject.  Perhaps I can understand my friends not wanting to talk about it – although I’ve known them for years so thought I could talk to them about it, but my family have been worse – completely ignoring the subject whenever I bring it up!  I’m so glad I’ve got you lot as you can’t go through something like this and not talk about it!  Does anyone else find the same thing?

Anyway, it's a bit quiet on here since its in the middle of the night in the UK so hi to Eire, Murtle, Lilly, **********, Billie, Petal and Looby Loo (and anyone I've missed) and will log back on tomorrow when there will be more news.

Jo x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

BFN for me,will be back later xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Struthie -   I am so sorry to hear your news. I truly had hoped that this time would be your time. You've been through so much. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello all!

Struthie - hunny so very sad to read your news this morning.  I logged on with high hopes.  Really wish it could be different.  You've been through so much this year.  You're in my thoughts and we are here for you    

Petal - my cat loves your dancing mouse!! He swipes the screen at it    Have you made any decisions about what you will do yet?

Ali - things are moving along nicely for you again and next year will be here before you know it!!  It can't be the easiest time of year for losing 4lbs but you sound v determined so I know you'll do it!  Good luck    

LizH - hope you're appointment times rolls round and you can get on with your next steps.  It's such a help having a plan isn't it.  Good luck to you too  

Hi Mez - yippee you have a plan too!  Good luck hunny!!

Hi ya Jed - shame about not feeling  you can discuss your tx with family and friends because they don't want to.  Hmmm wonder what that is about?  Maybe they don't really understand how it all works and feel out of their depth because they feel they should know but don't want to admit they don't... sorry just a spot of Pyscology 101 here    If there is one person in particular that you would like to open up to then maybe you could tell them you really need to share it with someone and could do with the support from them...  and take it from there... I mean like your Mom or sister...?  But yes we are here for you and that's unconditional 

Julie - you're such a busy bee!  Good to have all that done so you don't have to worry about it during tx etc.  Your friends daughter sounds like such a sweetie - bet you just want to eat her up    Yes I'm really pleased all is in order and so far so good with the injecting.  I haven't had any side effects and in fact feel great.  I'm taking Cathy's advice and drinking a minimum of 2l of water and I'm sure that is helping. Back on Friday at 9.30 for first stimming scan and I'm having accupuncture on Thursday too to help things along and then another scan on Monday.  Not long now hunny - liking that new ticker!!

Cathy - how are you  Halfway there loves    

Sarah - all ok??

Hi Loobylu - great to see your lovely pic of Katie!  What a beautiful girl she is!  Have a lovely day with Candy!!

Hi Starr!!  Will pop on to the party thread to chat to you  

Billie - sensational to hear from a BFPer - it fills us with such hope  

Jess - hope your cold is much better and hope you are ok.  Always in my thoughts.

Catwoman - you're in them too and wondering how things are going for you after the rough time you had...

All well in Hollyland and had a fantastic time at the meet.  Would love to do it again before I go and meet some more of you fantastic people.  It's just the nicest feeling being in a room of people who know exactly what this feels like and you truly feel loved and supported by each other.  Kelly did the best job of organising it and was such a hunny having a balloon so we knew where to find each other.  She had Bon Voyage Holly printed on it - so I felt incredibly special and a little    because each and every one of us are special and I didn't feel I deserved to be singled out.

Cannot believe how cold it has become!!  Someone was telling me this is going to be the coldest winter in years and could be -20 during January...  surely not    


Big warm cuddles to everyone
H xxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm going to have to get those long johns now - I just can't seem to get warm even though I've got three layers on!!  We all missed you not being there!!

Hee hee
H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I have to confess I've got the radiator and the fan heater on as well    Good idea tho about a hot drink - I'm being good like you and trying to avoid choccie at the moment.  It was going well until Saturday night's dessert came along... you would have been in heaven - the chocolate torte serving was a huge portion and devine!!  KJ's lovely DH sent her along with G&B's for us to share as well - how lovely was he!  There will be pics in the gallery soon I think....

H xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Definitley did Julie!  Yes scan is on Friday at 9.30 and another for Monday too.... 

Candy has new piccies of little J in the gallery and they are gorgeous!!

H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovelies..................blimeys there's lots to catch up on from Thursday   
Cathy - Have looked for orange knickers before but couldn't find any..........will pop to DPerkins one lunchtime, like you say I need to keep my bits energised   
Molly -  for cheeky comment on the IUI board & yes it does feel like a big leap, why is that when I've been using the site for so long   
Rachel - Hope you got your scan sorted out   
Jo - I remember you too   We will be cycle buddies & who cares about the celebrations over Xmas. Fingers crossed that we get the perfect start to the New Year    Hope you got your new car &   for appt on Friday.
Jodi -   thinking of you, so sorry to read your post.xx
Eire - Thanks for the welcome   & I don't doubt you are a great bunch of girls. Don't know why but it's like starting a new school   Wouldn't mind but I've been using the site since Aug last year so I'm not exactly new   Had to move from the Clomid board to the IUI one & now from there to here. Maybe it closing a chapter on each tx that makes it feel weird.
Murtle - Thanks for adding me to you list   I feel part of the gang already!
Sarah -   the orphange must have been very upsetting but what amazing work you do.
Struthie -    so sorry to read your news, take care.
Looby - How gorgeous is Katie   it's the first time I've seen her picture. No need to ask if you're ok   
Ali - Well done with your weight loss    
Liz -   for appt tomorrow & sorting out those all important next steps.
Petal/Kelly/Lilly/Mez - Hello ladies   hoipe you're all well.
Holly -    for comment on IUI thread. I'll be "goin proper" soon, don't you worry   Great news about your follies & everything being "right", I was shocked that there are so many early on   
Julie - Hello my little fruit  fancy seeing you here   Your weekend sounded great yet busy. Great result at the christening...................phew!! Countdown to the 30th   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Well I've had a funny old weekend   
Busy Xmas shopping, dinner with my mum, out with DF etc & all of that was great   But personally I don't feel myself at all. Guess it's a combination of the fact that   is due in a day or 2 & the s/e from the d/r drugs kicking in. Have been irritable, mega sore boobs, corker of a headache   , hot flushes (reminding me so much of my beloved Clomid   ) feeling "flat" & moody but hey I knew it was coming & keep telling myself it will all be worth it     now I've just got to convince DF of the same  

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaaah you know I'm only having you on!  You're a ravishing 5"7 dolly bird!!

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

PICS FROM THE MEET ARE IN THE GALLERY


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

OOOhhhh the photos are lovely!! Love the shoes Holly!! Looking forward to meeting you all next time!

Sooo much news - so;

Erica  - hope you find the knickers! I've got some saucy strings and a big lacy pair (sound awwful but are really nice!!) Hope wearing them makes you feel better.! 

Holly- glad you're feeling well. I think the drink was key for me. The time will just race by once you get to stimming (until you get to the 2ww!!)

Julie - you old romantic you!! At least the house will be all clean for your 2ww! and the next 9 months!

JED - good luck for Friday - hope it goes well. My family are the complete oppisite of yours. They mean well but sometimes i wonder why they didn't volunteer to do the IVF thingy for me, they want to be that involved! We didn't tell anyone when we were doing what, but unfortunately my Dad rang to say my Gran was very ill on the day of egg collection when i was very groggy and has worked out the rest. Now i get daily phone calls asking me how I am (when he reall means 'has your Af showed up yet?') Don't know which I'd prefer..... Dh's family don't ever ask which doesn't seem very supportive. Think I'm getting a bit cranky with the Cyclogest!  

Hi Mez - whats OI?

and Struthie - so sorry to hear its not your time this time.   It will be one day soon.


How are you doing Sarah? OK?  

Mega analysing every little thing over the weekend. This bit is worse than all the jabs put together! Still by this time next wekk I will know.  

Hello to all those i haven't mentioned. lots of love

Cathy


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - Think you were right first time round   
Julie - Yep hun................30th will be a big day for us both   
Cathy - Will definately be having a look................fancy the saucy strings could do with a bit of flossing   

Off to look at pics now.

Erica.xx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Just wanted to send great big  's to Struthie and Jodi.  I am really so sorry for you both - thinking of you.

Love
Amandaxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Cathy - great to hear from you!  Your family sounds like a handful with their questions.... eeek!  Not sure how I'd cope with that either - it wil make for a very long 9 months!!  Now - please don't worry about twinges - that cyclogest really does make it feel like AF is on her way and she blimmen well isn't   to her if she even thinks about it!!  Hey - I''m already stimming... our clinic only do short protocol so it's all systems go.  You're right - time is flying but I'm looking forward to not having to stick myself with needles every night!!  

Erica -  you  you with your flossing!  

Pics are funny!  I look a bit p*ssed but can assure you I was only on H20 all night  

Mr Claws was eyeballing me for a walk out so we've been and enjoyed the last of the days sunshine.  He's very funny hiding behind trees and then flying out at me and rugby tackling me around the legs, hissing and growling then goes all smoodgie and lovey.  

H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie Fruit 
I think I'm related to your cat Angel


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry its a quickie   Care have just called     Check out the ticker !!! I am finally getting somewhere  

Hope you are all ok,will catch up with personals later

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Brilliant news Kelly!  The countdown is on and love the ticker!!  You deserve it!

H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Bits & pieces to tie up before 5 so I'm going to say        now. Goodnight ladies have a lovely evening snuggled up somewhere warm preferably.

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi everyone- another iui thread convert hoping to join you all. Like Julie and Erika I thought it was time to make the move. I recognise most of the names so    to you all.

I have had four failed iui's and am quite excited now to be on the IVF path- well excited and scared I guess. Have had to down reg for a month, but finally started stimming last Thursday so it's all systems go. More scans this week- then hopefully EC Wednesday 30th- ARGHHH thats next week. 

I was wondering what most of you have opted for- if you dont mind me asking- sedation or the whole knocked out completely option? We were told DH could come in with me with sedation, which he wanted to do (then regretted I think- as the iui girls know he's not too good with needles tec   ). Anyway any feedback would be much welcomed. Thanks again xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dearest Struthie

I am so very sorry to hear your news.After all you've been through this year I was really hoping for better news for you both. Take extra special care of each other.

Sending lots of     your way.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Struthie- so sorry to hear your news. It must be so hard after all you've been through this year.

Cathy- how are you doing??

Welcome Manda- good luck with your IVF.

Just a quick one from me. I was VERY naughty this morning- I know you will all shout at me and get those   out but I did a test. I bought an Early Pregnancy Test when I was in Dubai that is supposed to work from 7 days after ovulation. Well it's 7 days since ET so I thought it would work. Anyway it was a BFN. It was sort of what I was expecting as I had the strangest of feelings yesterday- it was as though I just KNEW that the embies had died. All last week I felt differently and then yesterday I just knew. That sounds weird I know.
Anyway, will wait and see what happens at the weekend but really don't hold out much hope now.

Sarah
x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Manda – Welcome to this thread and heaps of luck with this cycle. I had sedation for each ec. Don’t remember a thing on the first one, on the second I vaguely remember cheering when they shouted out egg but that is about it! The drugs are fab – felt great all day!  

Kelly – Brilliant news! Love the ticker.  

Erica – I promise you the down regging side effects ease up once you start stimming. I hope you are feeling better soon. I hope I don’t have nightmares about orange G strings tonight.  

Cathy – Hang in there. I agree with you about the 2ww – its absolute agony. I don’t think I could cope with giving daily reports to my dad! Your half way through it now. Just hope this week flies by for you.   

Aliso – Not long to wait now!  

Welcome back Mez. Great to see you again.  

I’m very excited at the moment. Both DH and I have been down in the dumps a lot lately so decided we needed to dip into our ivf money and have a holiday. So we booked to go to Las Vegas this Saturday. All very sudden but definitely the boost we need. Only 5 more sleeps to go!!!!!!!!

Off to take a peek in the gallery.

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
Xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Naughty Sarah! It's way too early to test. Please don't give up yet. Stay positive - you never know what next week might bring you.    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

The piccies in the gallery look great. Looks like you all had a great time. 

It's nice to put faces to names at last. 

I so hope I can make it to the next meet.

Well done Kelly for arranging it all. Good job!!!!!!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Looks as though this thread has been much busier than usual - and I think I know why!     Hi Erika, Hi Julie!!  Although obviously I wish none of us had to move on to IVF it is nice to see familiar names on here.

Struthie - Really sorry to hear your news.  It seems really unfair.  Look after yourself


Sarah - I know it probably won't help having everyone say you tested too early, but there are so many stories on this site of people who were 100% convinced it hadn't worked and then had a positive.  Please don't give up hope yet.    

Cathy - How are you doing?  Hope the 2ww is bearable and you are staying sane.    

Murtle - your holiday sounds fab.  Have a fantastic time - i think holidays are a great time for getting life in perspective as well.

Hi Manda - Welcome to the thread.  I think we were testing on the same day when I did my first or second IUI and I reckon my e/c might be next Wednesday as well, so we will be able to keep each other company again, along with Holly.  Good luck!!

Holly - How's it going?  I could have talked all night about the treatment as well - I get very obsessed with it all!  The tests I had on Saturday turned out to be fine - thyroid was normal and FSH low, other hormones fine.  Don't know why I got so worried, it just seemed like another hurdle that I hadn't expected and the doctor got me really worried about the thyroid thing!  When's your next scan?  Hope those 8 little follies are doing the business!!


Kelly - Really glad things are moving for you treatment wise.  I liked the way you labelled the balloon in the photos!  It could almost be one of our "stage names"!  


Hi to Amanda, Candy, Lily, Starr, VIL, moosey, Jess, Catwoman and everyone else who i have missed.

Wrap up warm!

Rachel xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

OMG Murtle, how jealous am I !!!! Las Vegas is one of the only places that I am dying to visit, make sure you take lots of pictures for us and have an amazing time.  I hold you to your comment about coming to a meet as its very OVERDUE xxx

Cathy keeping everything crossed for you on this awful 2ww.  I felt like the witch was coming for the 1st 4 months of pregnancy and she still hasn't shown up  

Kelly great news about the appointment good luck and beware of the "Egg snatchers " 

Can't read back any further from the reply window, so welcome to anyone I have missed who have recently joined us and love to amy IVF lovilies   

PS, Baby J went to see Miss Katie Rose (Louby Lous) daughter today, he had great fun, rolling onto his side, pulling him self up against her rocker trying to impress the little princess, she is absolutely tiny, 2oz less than J when he was born (7lb 6) and is just over 1month now, the photos don't show how small she is, or do her any justice, she is very very scrummy and was such a good girl, J did wake her a few times with his noisey antics.
Rachel, glad the tests came back ok, one less thing to worry about.

Sarah, I know you have heard it all b4 and it doesn't help when you feel so low, but it truly was too early for an accurate result, keeping everything crossed  

Manda, welcome things are moving fast, good luck.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening All

Murtle i loved Vegas.... have a fantastic time... where are you staying.??
My 'must do' in vegas is a nightime helicopter flight over the strip.  It looks amazing ( and not as expensive as it sounds.. about £40/50 each...) x

Candy yep i've been there !!  

Struthie so sorry for another BFN. This year has been heartbreaking for you xx

Kelly good luck for the appointment.

Holly -20 wow that's cold brrrrrrr   glad all is going well with you. How's G?? xx

Cathy still got everything crossed for you xxxx

Sarah 7 days is way too early   hopefully things may look different in a few days xx

Katie and J glad you enjoyed your 'date' xx

VIL and Moosey hope things are ok with you two x

Welcome to all the new iui'er converts, you're all very welcome but you all talk a lot. 5 pages in a day is almost unheard of here!!!  Only joking chat away girls!! xx

Love to you all xxxxx

Starr xxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Starr

We found a good deal at the Venetain for a 4 nights at $100 (about £5. Very excitd to be staying there. We are then heading up into Zion and Bryce for a few days over the weekend and then back for a stay in the Aladdin. We're away for 11 nights altogether. 

We went to Las Vegas about 6 years ago as part of a fly drive holiday. We only stayed for 2 nights that time and I swear I never went to bed. My DH had to drag me away from the poker table at 4am! 

I'll try and do the helicopter ride - sounds fab. We flew over the Grand Canyon last time in a 4 seater cessna plane. Came very close to throwing up.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning my lovely girlies!
Sounds like it’s FREEZING over there?!  Is it sunny though, I like the really cold crisp days but not the really cold grey and gloomy ones.  

Firstly, Struthie – so sorry to hear of your BFN.  Life is so cruel.  Take some time out to recover and treat yourself to some pampering.  Hope you’re ok.

Sarah – Those pee sticks are EVIL!!!  Although I can’t talk as I’m just as bad but as the others say, I’ve heard many times where BFN’s turn into BFP’s at the last minute – don’t lose hope!

Jodi – hope you’re ok too hun.  I’m not sure when you get back from Auckland but I hope you’re taking it easy.

Ali – glad to here it’s all systems go for Feb/March!

Holly – thanks for the support babe, I think you’re right in that they just don’t really understand the process or what it involves.  At least I’ve got you guys though and dh is brilliant.  And wow – stimming already!  I’m hoping I can do SP too although will have to wait till appt on Friday.  How are your follies coming along?

Cathy – the wait is excruitiating (not sure I spelt that right!) isn’t it.  2 weeks seems like 2 months – only 1 more week to go though.  And I’m not sure which I’d prefer with regard to our families – constant pestering would also be frustrating!

Kelly – good news about the appt next week babe!!!

Manda – they’ve only given me the option of a local anesthetic for EC at my clinic – think I want the drugs that you guys are offered – they sound much more fun!

Julie – Glad you actually enjoyed this christening – have to admit they aren’t my favourite outing either for obvious reasons but being stuck next to a complaining pregnant woman would try any of our patience!  

Murtle – OMG!  Las Vegas this Saturday!! What a great thing to do – I’m very jealous as always wanted to go there.  Make sure you have a fantastic time as I know our lives can be taken over by tx sometimes.

Ericka – here here to celebrating in the NY instead – until then we’ll have to make do with the sparkling grape juice (well that’s my trick anyway – at least then I feel like I’m drinking wine!)  Hope you’re feeling a bit better – these hormone drugs really muck us around don’t they.

Not much news down under at the moment – dh has a nasty cold so he’s a bit grumpy at the moment.  I’m a bit annoyed as I lost my ENTIRE days work yesterday as my computer crashed and it’s a weird database program that is supposed to save on its own but didn’t so I wasn’t a happy camper last night!!!  
Have my first acupuncturist appt on Thursday night so looking forward to that, apparently she gives you chinese herbs too but I thought I heard you weren’t meant to take them during tx?  Is anyone else here taking chinese herbs?

Anyway, time to do some work.  Have a good day everyone.

Jo xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi All!

Murtle - I'm green with envy too about your trip to Vegas!  I would love to do a flight over the Grand Canyon - definitley on my to do list - even if it makes you feel a bit ick Starr    Have a fantastic time and enjoy the winter sunshine!!

Sarah - I'm with the others and hoping with everything that it's just way to early to get a result.  Hang in there hunny, don't give up and Candy's words were v encouraging!!

Hi Rachel -  Yipee - great news all is ok and you're on your way hunny!  Everything is going fine for me.  I think the drugs are making me a bit tired but otherwise I feel really well.  Got a few grumblings in the ovary area but this is very normal for me.  Woke up wth a horrible thought this morning tho - what if I don't have any eggs in my follicles and this is why I have such a weird post luteal phase.  Of course now I'm in a  panic and will have to read everything I can get my hands on to see if it could explain things...    My next scan is on Friday morning.... 

Candy - what a lovely visit you had!  Sounds like Baby J liked little Katie - she better watch out!!

Starr - I can't imagine how we're going to cope with those temperatures!!  It's bad enough at the moment and we have   predicted for later in the week too.... eeek!  G is fine and really enjoyed the weekend and meeting you all.

Jed - g'dday! Yep we've had lovely frosty mornings with clear blue sky days shining on the lovely autumn colours. Hope your accupuncturist apptmt goes well.  I'm having one on Thursday too.  I don't think you take herbs when you are stimming but they will advise you.  Have you found one that is familar with IVF tx?  V V annoying about losing all your work    Hope DH's cold is on the mend too!

Julie - I had a good giggle about Smudgie!  Naughty little rascal but trying so hard to be unobtrusive by sleeping on the edge!  And bless little Angel sleeping on your slippers.  I put Mr Claws out of the warm living room last night and he let out a squawk as in 'no - leave me alone I was snug in there'!  He ended up on our bed too...  You're doing so well with all your organising pre tx!  

Have a terrific Tuesday all!

xx's
H


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Well I had fun last night (NOT) Oliver had an asthma attack round at my MIL'S,he had a cold and a little cough anyway but I deffo spotted the signs when it started,it reminded me of when I got them when I was little    I rushed him down to the doctors at 5,the nurse checked his breathing and tried to use the nebulizer but he freaked  so she tried an inhalor with the kiddie bit on that they breath through and 10 minutes later he was fine!! He then saw the doctor,she said his breathing was still abit rapid so she wrote a prescription for steroids,inhalor and antibiotics.So MIL had to rush me to the other side of town to the only chemist that was open(just) so I could get the meds for him. He would have had to go into hospital if I couldnt of got them,so that was a relief.

So I dosed him up and he slept in with me last night,then this morning he woke up full of beans and got dressed for school  so he has gone in,his teacher knows all about it and there are alreadt 2 kids in his class with asthma. So panic over  

I am sorry I haven't got time for personals,promise I will catch up later 

Big hugs to everyone and thanks for the warm welcome   

Kelly x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow girlies - you can talk!!  .  

First of all - Sarah -        . I'll say no more!    

Kelly - hope Olivers Ok now. How frightening. the atmosphere is so damp at the moment - could that have triggered it?

Holly - you're a fast mover!! Are you doing one in the leg and one in the bum? If so how is it?  

Sounds like 30th november could be a busy day all round!    

Julie - Charlie gets on the bed if he can and then gradually works his way up and up  and then he starts shouting if you wriggle! And he's the size of a greyhound! Doesn't happen very often... but sometimes his mum takes pity on him. (His Dad never does!)

JED - Hope Dh is feeling better... men .... whimps! Families.. who'd 'ave 'em! Speaking of which I've got Dad and Stepmum coming over to take me out for lunch today. I'm issuing some ground rules as they arrive - no asking if i'm Ok, no treating me like an invalid, no talk of babies - that includes all the grandchildren. Think they might go back home again!!

Murtle - you tinker! Have a fabby time. Next IUI/IVF meetup - Las Vegas anyone?

Candy - Jacob sounds like a gentleman. Babies just love other babies don't they? It's always great watching my friends twin babies  - sometimes they just watch each other like they can't believe what they're seeing!

Hi to everyone else. Love you lots.

Cathy


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone

It has been busy on this thread - god you can chat the hind leg off a horse!  i have just spent the last 30mins catching up when I really should be working, I have scattered papers all over my desk to make me look busy - not sure how long I will get away with it!

Struthie - I am really, really sorry to hear about your BFN.  You have had a long journey and I am sad that this cycle has not worked.  You are a tooper and I am sure that your determination and committment deserves a BFP soon.  Take care.

********** - Welcome to IVF and good luck with your first cycle.  I found my cycle a bit of a rollercoaster, but very entertaining - I don't think VIL would agree though!

Cathy - Hope your 2WW is going ok.  When are you testing?  

Kelly - Glad to hear Oliver is ok after his asthma attack.  Not long to go to your egg sharing!  Good luck with that and let us know how it goes.

MandaW - Welcome to this thread.  When I had my EC I had a local anethetic that knocked me out anyway!  I was out within 20 mins wearing disposable knickers!   .  We had a bit of a nightmare trying to get VIL to come in wtih me for EC.  Mainly because the clinic moved this procedure over to the main part of the hospital in the day clinic (they used to do it in there own building and allowed partners).  However, on the day they told VIL that she could not come in and made her cry and feel very invisible.  I don't want to sound to negative, but it would be a good idea to check that your dh is allowed in before EC as it only adds to the stressines on the day.  I am sure you will not have the same problems as we did.  Good luck and  I hope you have many eggs!

Smcc - your as bad as VIL with the early testing.  I will have my fingers and toes crossed for you and hope you have a BFP.  

Murtle - Lucky you for going to Vegas!  Don't lose your shirt with all the gambling or end up getting married by Elvis!

Just wanted to say a very big

Thank You!! for the message sent to us from the FF meet (kim, starr, molly, candy and is that kelly in the middle?).  It made my day!  Thank you for your message, it was very sweet and means a lot that you are happy for us.  

VIL went off to the hospital and had a blood test today, to check her hCG levels - will find out this afternoon!  We have done at least 10-12 pregnancy tests since last Weds which I know is very bad and the   would have us behind bars, but I think we are just very worried that it will be taken away from us - but it is looking good as the line is getting darker each time.  I am allowing to let myself think that this one maybe for keeps.  I have also been given the duty that has now been vacated by VIL of chief donkey ("oh, you pick that piece of paper up as it is too heavy") and chef.  I have been told by a very tetchy VIL (or Ms hormones r us) that I have to put a table together to make sure she is eating enough protein, carbs and other stuff.  It is quite complicated and I have to get my head round the number of servings that she will have to have each day and also stop her from living on a diet of chocolate ice cream, chocolate milkshake and chocolate cake to ensure the baby doesn't get delivered bouncing off the walls with all the sugar it has had!

Ok must go as i must really look like i am working now!

Take care
jackie


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi eveyone!

 for Jodi and Struthie.  I'm so sorry about your BFNs - nothing makes it any easier but I'm thinking of you both.

 to all the IVF newbies:  Julie angel (off chocolate - are you the real Julie or an imposter?!), Aliso1, Mez and Manda W (good luck with EC next week).

SMCC - I am the queen of early tests so I won't tell you off but it really is too early to tell whether it has worked or not (trust me - I have even dissected early tests to check if there is a really faint line).  I hope that you get your positive in the next few days - there's still a good chance it could work.

Cathy - The 2ww is nearly over - I'm sending you all the positive vibes I can possibly send and hoping that this is your lucky cycle.

Holly C - Well done with the BMI and the follies!  I love your cat's name, "Mr Claws" - he sounds well funky!.  My cat is called Mouse but we always call him Moose.  He escaped out the front the other days in the dark and I went after him.  I was behind a car looking for him and stood up and shouted "Moose" really loud.  Unfortunately I didn't realise that one of my neighbours had appeared and clearly thought I was calling him a Moose!  I should have just told him I was looking for the cat but instead I over-compensated by doing exaggerated cat noises and scurried away.  Now I'll have to avoid him forever...

Murtle -     for Las Vegas!!!  You lucky thing!  I hope you have a great time.  LOL at you being dragged kicking and screaming away from the Poker table!

JED - It must be hard for you that your friends and family are reluctant to talk about IVF.  My mum was supportive but never really appreciated the drama of it all (or maybe I'm just a drama queen).  She just kept saying "I'm not worried because I know it will happen for you eventually".  This site is the best place for support but maybe your friends just need it spelling out how important this is for you and how high the stakes are.  Let us know how it goes.

LizH - I hope your review goes well today.  Any plans?

Kelly - Your poor son - I'm glad he's feeling better.  Thanks for the PM by the way.  

Ajax - Hope you're okay - thinking of you and the little ones.


Moosey has updated you on our news (damn - she beat me to it).  I'm glad the meet went well and I really hope we can have another one so I can hang out with you guys.

 to Lilly, Billie, Petal, Looby Lou, Erika, Rachel, Candy and Starr   and everyone else I've forgotten.


Loads of love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm also       at your Moose story!! OMG - how embarrasing.  Yout two always crack me up.

Really pleased that it's all going so well and let us know how the scan goes!!

Cathy - good on you laying down the ground rules - I'm sure it's the best thing to save your sanity.  Have a lovely lunch and less than a week to go now!  Unfotunately because I've got to take such a high dose of puregon I have to do two jabs of it  as it won't all fit in one syringe and then the supercur.  I'm doing it in my tummy and it's definitley turning an interesting shade of green, yellow and purple    

Sarah - hope you're ok and not disheartened by your early test.  I'm not giving up    

H xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovelies
Julie Fruit  - Thanks for pm hunny, will reply later. Giving out Xmas pressies   OMG how organised are you!
Sarah -     but lots of     for when you ARE supposed to test!!
Manda - Nice to see you here   & can't wait for all the gorey details on ec I desperately want to know what I've got coming.    for next Weds.
Murtle - Blimey you make the sedation & drugs sound fab...............can't wait if they make you feel that good   I feel like a right misery  at the moment. Can't wait to start stimming, neither can the people around me probably   Vegas sounds fantastic you lucky thing, have a great time.
Rachel - It's great to have familiar faces, it's makes moving so much easier   
Candy - Sounds like a great day with Jacob & Katie, 2 beautiful babies   
Starr -      
Jo - Yep, I do the same as you sparkling grape juice so that at least I feel like I'm having a drink   bless us!!   computers, I've had nothing but problems at work this year & lost plenty of work so know how you feel.
Cathy -     not long now sweetheart.
Molly -    
Kelly - Hope Oli is ok today poor little mite   
VIL & Moosey -   laughed at your story.   for blood tests today.
Holly - You ok follie   when is your next appt then...........I'm getting confused trying to keep up with everyone   Ouch for your poor tummy, I can't inject there don't know why but I can only ever do it in my thighs.

Erica.xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

you can tell that some of the iui girls are here,look at the pages you lot are getting through (only joking)

you moose story made me laugh   ,so glad things are going right for you both,good luck with the results today

holly-hi,glad to read things are going good for you,hows the injections going.glad to read that you have lots of follies already you are good to be able to do them in your tummy,that was too painful for me at first,but got easiler after a while because i took them out of the fridge half an hour before i injected.when is your next scan   

julie-you are very good for staying away from the chocolate,cannot believe how organised you are i have done no shopping yet .

murtle-lucky you,i would love to go to vegas,enjoy 

well not much happening with me,still not so sure what to do at the moment,have called another clinic about egg sharing but can never get hold of the woman  did call my clinic about speaking to my vonsultant again but the lady said it would be a waste of time he won't change his mind....nice..

speak to you all later

luv petal b


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

bye julie


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Petal - I think that's terrible that the secretary isn't being helpful about making an appointment to talk to your consultant.  Have you had a post treatment follow up already?  If not you are definitley entitled to discuss what happened and talk about other options.  

Hi Ya Erica - I have a feeling next Wednesday is going to be a busy day for you, Julie, Manda and me.... My next scan is Friday and I'll know more about EC day then...

Hope us newbies aren't scarying off all you other ladies    

H xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi holly,i know,but what can i do, did have the follow up with my consultant after the ivf did not work but spoke to someone in holly house just now and they said that they could not really offer egg sharing to us because we have been through quite a few treatments with no pregnancy,which i can understand.but i don't understand that if i have good eggs why does no one want them if none had fertilzed in the past i could understand but that is not the case...it is all to do with the lvf i have just had i think....how the hell do they think it will happen naturally now i don't know...just have to wait until we can afford to do icsi ourselves and that does not look like it will be soon
thanks how are you doing


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Been forced upstairs - DH watching football......just for a change!!

Hope everyone's doing just fine.  I'm gearing myself up for my first injection tonight - had a major panic this morning as I tried to find my puregon pen (hadn't had it since cancelled IUI last Feb!!), found it about an hour later but the house is an absolute wreck now - clothes and stuff thrown around everywhere!  If I ever have to do this IVf lark again (and I pray that I don't!) I will be SO organised next time - no ordering drugs at the 11th hour, forgetting about injection stuff...................just causing myself so much extra stress.  

I hope that some of this predicted positive energy is going to be out in force next wednesday    - sounds as though it will be an important day for lots of us.  I have a feeling my egg collection will be next Wednesday as well, but we'll see........another scan tomorrow so hoping the letrozole tablets have started things moving.

I'm having the same worries as you Holly - no eggs in the follies!!  But I'm sure it's only natural to fret about that and I'm sure it will be just fine.

Petal - sorry you are having a bad time.  Hope you get to speak to someone more helpful and are able to make progress soon.

Hi to everyone else - big   for Jodi and Struthie and lots of      for Cathy and Sarah

Love Rachel


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

rachel-good luck with your first lot of injections tonight,don't worry we all get in a panic in some way or another and think of a next time...heres hoping this is your time  

its gone quite on here

luv petal


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42462.0.html link to possible dates for another meet incase you have missed it C x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Julie - thanks for that, I'll IM Caroline and ask what she did with the chinese herbs - seems each pracitioner has different ideas as to what you should and shouldn't take during tx!  Btw - you are very organised with your Xmas shopping!

Holly - yep, my acupuncturist also specialises in IVF and I'm glad I got in to see her as when I rang the first time her books were full but they put me on the waiting list and I got in last minute.  I wouldn't feel comfortable going to see someone who isn't used to working with IVF.  But enough about me - what's the news with your follies!!!

Cathy - good on you for laying down the rules with your dad and s.mum for lunch - how did it go?  And how are you going on your 2ww?

Vic - I agree that most people, family included don't quite understand the drama of it all, everyone knows about the clinical side of tx but not the emotional side that goes with it.  Great news about you and Moosey though - keep us posted re the blood test results - how exciting!

Not much news from me - I'm waiting for my consultant to call me to see if I can go on the short protocal instead of the long protocol so we can finish the cycle before Xmas - but he isn't calling me back    

Sarah - how are you going hun?  Am thinking of you. Hope you haven't been anywhere near the sticks again!  

Rachel - how'd your first night of injections go?  THose Puregon pens are really good - I'll have to see if they have something similar over here?


Hi to Erica, Petal, Murtle, Sarah, Eire, Jodi and to anyone I've missed.

Jo x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Goodmorning!

Oooh Julie - I'm fretting about the weather on Friday - it's scan day and my apptmt is 9.30am and it's a 45 min drive at the best of times.  Really hope it's a day late and we can all enjoy it on Saturday instead!!  How are you feeling about it all?  You sound like you're really up for it and bring it on!

Rachel - EEEeekk can so imagine your panic last night!!  It's a stressful old time isn't it!!  Blimey - Wednesday is going to be a very big day.  Of course we'll still be on a high from Cathy and Sarah's positive tests too!  I keep meaning to do some positive visualisation as I feel we're going through the motions but forgetting what it's all about.  DH has turned into a great helper with the injections - getting out the right needles, opening bottles etc etc.  

Murtle - all packed in anticipation yet??

Jo - everything sounding really good with your accupuncturist!  Brilliant to have snuck in and good luck with getting a short protocol!!  Hope you get in touch with your consultant soon!!

Jodi - are you back yet huns?  Hope you are ok  

Cathy - how was lunch?  Time is ticking by now, you and Sarah are on the downward side of the mountain!!

Sarah - you've gone quiet lovely.  How are you doing?

Petal - I really think you have a right to go back to your consulant and raise your concerns with him.  It does seem odd that they are basing everything on this one last time when you've had eggs fertilise with ICSI in the past.  Who is to say that something wasn't quite right in the lab.... 

Morning Erica - hope you're ok?  How are you feeling?

 to everyone!!

H xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ladies just wanted to pop on to say hi and hope you all have a god day,off to work now but will be back on tonight

luv petal b

thanks holly


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

It's just a quicky because I'm supposed to be in a meeting in three minutes!

My HCG blood test results were really good.  Apparently on day 15 anything over 100 is fine and mine was 483   so I'm really pleased and going to try and relax a little bit now (no more HPTs I promise!).

Thanks for wishing us luck and for always being there.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

for your HCG results VIL  thats great news 

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Yay!!! What a fantastic result!!!

 CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH  

Keep well and hope Moosey can cope with your detailed diet 

H xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi lovelies,

VIL - are you sure its not triplets!!!!!  Seriously, fabby news. You must both be thrilled.   at your 'Moosey' story. Lifes never dull in your street is it?!!

Holly - you poor little pin cushion you! Those bruises are your badges of honour!

I'm not very good at the visualisation thing - the mind starts to wander to shopping lists, whats on telly etc! But i did try very hard  - my friend told me to imagine an apple tree full of apples when i was stimming, which i did, but they kept falling on my head!  . 

Rachel - well done - one down. My first panic was that I wouldn't down reg, then that I wouldn't stimm enough, then that there wouldn't be any eggs in the follies, then that the eggs would be hard boiled and that they wouldn't fertilize, then that I'd wash them away with the first wee, and now - well you know what I'm thinking now! Every time you get over a hurdle its one step closer to winning the race.

Hello to all the other ladies   - waiters, stabbers, sniffers and neurotic people    (thats me!)

Lunch was great - no talk of you know what, but I was asked at one point whether I'd done enought and wanted to go home! I was so polite I shocked myself! So now they've gone away to wait for THE phone call. They don't know when that will be but I bet they're never far from the phone!

It was my nephews 4th birthday yesterday too. Makes you stop and think doesn't it. If i'd got pg as quickly as my lil sis, my child would be 6 or 7 now. Still no time for regrets just now. 

A little prayer - Dear God  - please make it Monday tomorrow - Amen.

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Dear God   - I'll second that - Amen ...oh and God..... p.s. please make it a very GOOD monday!!!

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

And me   third!  

KJ - great new pic!!  Those eyes must be very hard to be firm with when he's been a rascal.

Cathy - so pleased it's completely normal to be completely   with all these terrible scenarios racing round the brain   From what I hear from those mysterious BFP'ers - it doesn't ever stop.... arrrgghhh!

I've had my fertility cd on today and been staring at orange items and manically chanting... mind does keep wandering off to what we are having for dinner tho    

Hxx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello my beautifaul peeps,

VIL and Moosey, congratulations to you both, you've made me smile so much with your news and funny stories. Thanks    

RachelB- i remembered you name and you are quite right we were   buddies on iui. Glad to see you here-but not, if you know what I mean. Good luck, hope the jabs went ok xx   

Keem- i`ll second that     

Holly- knowing how you feel- my tummy looks like its gone a few rounds in the boxing ring  I`ve got an appointment on Friday too- will have to get the snow shoes out I think  

Cathy- hi. I, like you am not good at the visualisation thing. I try and think of streams etc, but end up needing a pee- could be all the water I drink- I will try apples!!!!

Morning Julie- you do make me giggle   

Well, went to see cons yesterday who asked what the hell I had been doing- I had reacted really well to the stimms so he has reduced my dose and I see him again on Friday after scan- snow willing. Doesnt think I will last until Wednesday so may bring EC forward to Monday   Will let you know on Saturday. If thats the case i wont be on for a while as PC is broken at home- could ask mum to log on and tell you how it was and what to expect Erika.

Anyway thats my news,

manda xxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

You are all v v funny people.

Manda - fantastic news re your follies and the stimming!!  I dream of being given that news too - but sadly doubt it.  Woopeeee Monday will be here in no time!!  Really hope you're not snow effected up there...  Good luck it's sounding absolutely perfect   

H xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Holy, thanks Julie too. I just know it'll be fantastic news for us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

All these warm orange thoughts are bound to melt the snow!!

I keep having hot flushes. Its either....you know what....or I've got too many jumpers on.... or i've got the heater up too high...... or i've OD'd on orange thoughts!

Cathy


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Cathy!  It's the former - I can just feel it!!

H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Cathy - I'm sitting here wondering if I misinterpreted your last post about 'you know what'    My post was meant that it's a BFP behind the hot flushes and NOTHING else     

H x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon all

Please please please don’t let it snow. I need to leave for the airport very eary Sat morning and my poor lickle car doesn’t like it when it snows.

ONLY 3 MORE SLEEPS TO GO!!!!!

Manda – Fab news on those follies. Way to go girl! 

Love the Friday prayer Julie. Dare I ask why you’ve given up choccie? It’s a very good source of magnesium which is good for regulating your hormones. Best of luck with the Tx nect week. I look forward to hearing all the gory details when I get back.

KJ – Lovely to hear from you. Just love your puppy pics. He looks soooo cute.

Cathy – It doesn’t get any easier does it. Those panics are something we all go through and with each new cycle. You are perfectly normal in that respect, though I’m not too sure about the visualisation stuff. Apples falling on your head. 

Sarah – Hope you are hanging in there. Stay positive sweetie

Candy – Sounds like you and Jacob had a lovely time with Louby and Katie.The piccies are adorable.

Jed I hope your clinic has rung you back. It would be good to get it all over and done with by xmas. 

VIL – Great news!  You must both be thrilled.

Erica- Ouch at your poor thighs. Much less painful to inject into your tummy.

Petal – I agree with Holly. You need to get tough with your clinic and get some explanations

Rachel – Hope the stabbing went ok last might. LOL at you trying to find your pen. You sound just like me.

JED – Hope DH is feeling better

Waves to everyone else

I've installed a new internet security thingy and it is blocking all the smileys so apologies for no piccies. It won't even let me log into my e-mail.

Sending you all lots of positive vibes.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't worry I did the same. I gave up coffee  2 years ago and only drink decaf tea. My 2ww on my first ivf coincided with easter. Lots of lovely easter eggies to look forwad to plus I still had left over choccie from xmas as I had been dieting. I was very much looking forwards to indulging big time when I read about the caffeine levels in chocolate. A good bar of proper choccie eg Green & Blacks has more caffeine than a cup of coffee!!!! I was devastated! Dh confiscated it all and scoffed it himself!  The only time I indulge now is when af arrives. It goes well with the bottle of wine I allow myself.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I even gave up meat last year. I read an article about the amount of hormones being pumped into our animals. The UK was one of the worst offenders. Chicken farmers were feeding their chucks so much oestrogen to plump up their breasts that the farmers themselves were growing lady boobs!!! Decided to switch to organic meat and eventually gave it up. DH has been a veggie for years so it wasn't too much of a problem.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Well it's hello &   from me & busiest pressure day at work out the way   
Julie - Night fruit  you're such a good girl with the choccie thing. Have a good evening, thanks for pm, will be in touch tomorrow when I've got more time.
Holly - Yep...the 30th will be a big day all round.    for scan on Friday & will ask him upstairs to keep the snow away for a while   You must be excited hunny, ec not too far away.....wow!
Rachel - Hope the injection went ok & that it was good news at your scan today   
Jo - Hope you get the   from your consultant & the go ahead for the short protocal.
Murtle - You must be so excited about the weekend   Love your treats for   & as she's arrived today I might just indulge myself. Thighs are bruised but tummy still doesn't appeal to me.
VIL & Moosey - Fantastic results you must be on   take care.
Kj - Great new pic of furbaby   
Manda - Great response to stims.........you go girl   Possible ec Monday, wow, bet you're excited & nervous. Can't wait to hear all about it.   for scan on Friday.
Cathy -       for Monday   I'm will all the others.
Hi   Petal, Sarah, Eire, Lilly, Molly    & everyone else.
Not much to report my end. Not feeling so good but it will all be worth it I keep telling myself. Pleased   has arrived today as she won't be there when I have my scan next Weds which is a relief. We had more bad news yesterday as the latest squaddie to die in Iraq was one of DF's friends. In fact DF should be there again now & is only here because he was granted a UK posting while we are doing tx. His friend was 31 with a 5 year old son.    

Erica.xx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks for all your messages and positive thoughts! I'm still feeling down and 100% sure that the IVF hasn't worked. Getting no symptoms at all. One good thing about doing an early test though is that it makes the 2ww go quicker. I have not really been thinking about it so much the last two days as I have convinced myself that it hasn't work so I'm not analysing every single twinge like I was before.

I know I'm lucky to have my DS who is so special so I have to count my blessings. I did (and still do) really want him to have a sibling though- it's so hard as all his friends have brothers and sisters and he keeps asking why he hasn't. Also I am an only child and I really didn't want him to be. Anyway enough of me waffling on- I will let you know what happens. 

VIL- well done on the blood levels- they are fantastic. Are you sure it's not twinnies!!

Cathy- glad you're hanging in there- doing much better than me!! Really hope you get that BFP on Monday.

Manda- great news on the follies!!! good luck for your ec.

Hi to Erika, Julie, Holly, Murtle and everyone else. 

Sarah
xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello lovely girls,
Just to say hello and sorry for not being around for a while... I've needed to take a break from all things ttc (I've also had a manic time at work and am keeping very busy in the evenings - trying to keep my mind of things, I suppose). First things first:
VIL & Moosey - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (I'd do that funny big writing that moves if I knew how to, but I'll just send a few dancing bananas instead           ). Sending you tons of love and luck for the next eight months!
Jilly - lots of       to you, you poor sore thing. Glad the op went well, though. How long will you be out of action for?
Erica, Julie and Holly - sending you tons of        . I am so keeping everything crossed for you . I'm pinning my hopes on you all! I need a good luck story to convince me to try again in the spring! Erica - just wanted to say that I'm really sorry to hear about your DF's friend. 
Holly - thanks so much for the lovely message. Have pm'd you back.   What a lovely lady you are. 
smcc - keeping everything crossed for you. Remember: it's still early days and your HCG levels may well not show up on a urine test yet. Don't give up hope!
Cathy - I'm sending you tons of       for Monday. I reckon the hot flushes are all the positive vibes being sent your way!
Manda - congrats on the follies. I remember you from the IUI thread!
Hello to Murtle, Molly, CK6, KJ (Caleb is goooooooorgeous) and anyone I've missed... I've been out of the loop for so long that it's very hard to know who's doing what at the moment...
Update on me... er, well, there's no update really 'cos I'm on a break at the moment. My HCG levels started to return to normal three weeks ago, so that was the end of the ectopic scare. I had a period last week, so it looks like my cycle is back to normal again. My con reckons I need a break for a few months, so we're planning our next IVF cycle for March/April of next year. We need to save up again and I also want to explore the immune side of things, which my con agrees is a good idea. So I'm limbo-land at the moment, and not liking it one bit. Er... even though I won't be having IVF for a while, can I still be in your gang  
Take care all and lots of love,
C xxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning girls,
Gosh, weather warnings in the UK!  It must be cold!  Hope the snow holds off so you don’t have to ski to your scan appt Holly!

Vic – FANTASTIC NEWS ABOUT YOUR BLOOD TEST!!!  Congratulations!

Cathy – glad to hear lunch went well.  I can just picture them rushing to the phone every time it rings!  Fingers crossed all this Monday worshipping works!! 

Manda – That’s great news that they are thinking bringing the EC forward, you must be excited!  Good luck for Friday’s scan!

Murtle – Hoping it doesn’t snow on Sat so you can get to the airport ok.  Not long now – I bet you can’t wait!

Julie – Gosh I didn’t realise there was so much caffeine in chocolate!!!  I’ve given up coffee and tea but have still been eating the odd bit of chocolate here and there. Think I might still allow myself the odd bit here and there but will keep that in mind before I go scoffing a whole block of it (which is not unheard of by any means!)

Erica – so sad to hear about your DF’s friend.  Thank goodness your DF is safe and sound with you.  Good luck with your scan next Wed!

Sarah – oohhh hun, I hope you’re wrong about it not working.  At least, like you say, you’re not thinking about it all the time and going   and perhaps you’ll get a nice surprise on test day?   

Catwoman – nice to hear from you!  April might seem like a long way off but it will come around fast I’m sure – and until then, be great to have you here to chat with.

Jodi – how’s it going in Auckland babe?

Hi to Eire, Rachel, Keemjay and anyone else I’ve missed.

Not much news from me, still waiting for consultant to call me (you’d think since you were paying them so much money the least they could do is return your calls!!!).    Went to a dinner party last night and nearly fell asleep on them all as I was kept awake the night before by DH’s coughing fits (he’s still sick) so I don’t think I’ll get invited back in a hurry!  

Jo xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just wanted to add a message to Jodi - really, really sorry to hear about your BFN   You were so kind to me when I wanted advice about anaesthetics and heavy sedation. Wish there was something I could say to make it better  
JED - hello! You're another one I remember from the IUI thread way, way back!
C xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

sorry not been around again,my dh is always on his silly game  so i can not get on it

but just wanted to say i am so pleased for you vil and moosey,what a great result you got.   ,so happy for you both..enjoy every moment

sorry no more personals but   to you all

here's hoping i can get on the computer tomorrow,if he does'nt i will kick him off 

luv petal b


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,
Firstly sorry to Jodi and Struthie ,
Congrats to VIL and Moosey.

bad news for us I'm afraid , went yesterday for 11 week uss and there was no heartbeat, going in later today for d+c. As you can imagine we are totally gutted.
But I'm suprisingly calm, stilll in shock mode i suppose,
speak soon
Ali


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Ali,I am so sorry,don't know what to say,have sent you a pm xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Ali, I'm so so very sorry to hear your news. I know what you're going through and the only advice I can give you is to make sure you give yourself time to grieve. My thoughts and prayers and with you and dh/dp.

A quick hello to everyone. Things have been manic with me, I haven't even made my follow up appointment with my consultant re. bfn!! I'll catch up with you soon.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aliday - so very sorry to read your news. What a horrible, cruel thing to have happen after coming so far. Take good care of you both and hope that there will soon be better times ahead for you all very soon 

Eire - hope you do get to your cons apptmt soon so you can move on from where you've been.

Julie - sure is feeling chilly this morning and shocked about it being -9 tomorrow!! Time for another layer - I'm looking very michellin like!

Catwoman - great to hear from you and thanks for pm  one coming back!

Jo -  Consultant!! We're going to have to send in the FF girls to sort it out!!

Sarah - is it snowing in Moscow? I really hope you will soon have a little brother or sister for your DS soon hunny. Don't give up - there is always hope there even tho you have no symptoms. We're all sending you a heap of orange vibes to help    Hoping with everything it's all going to work out beautifully.

Cathy - at the risk of sounding like I am turning into your Dad and StepMom - how are you 

Erica - hope you're feeling better today and you're over the hump now! I mean Wednesday and the wages day.... So sorry to hear about DF's mate and hope DF will be kept here safe. I'm sure we all have our own opinion about it all, but it does seem like such a senseless waste...

Rachel - how was your scan??

Not a lot from me. I'm a getting a bit sore now and feel like I'm going to ovulate at any minute. I always get strong ovulation pains so it's nothing new. I have a feeling that things may be further on than they thought they would be when I have my scan tomorrow. I've thought about ringing to bring it forward to today... but can't decide. I know it doesn't happen very often, but I would hate for the drugs not to work and ovulate spontaneously...

xxx

PS oops - new thread this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42624.0.html
H


----------

